# wheel spacers



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I searched and didn't find a thread that discussed reasons to not use wheel spacers with a plow.

My mechanic thinks they are a bad idea. Puts the stress of the weight too far out on the axle,puts the stress on the secondary studs,increased ball joint stress and wear, bearing wear, etc.

I have 1" spacers on my 1985 chevy 1/2 ton, because the 16" wheels I bought rubbed on the tie rod joint when turned sharp.

I really don't want to switch wheels and spacers twice a year.

anyone have experience with this?

Thanks for helping.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I don't have experience with them but my buddy had a set for a truck he once had and one his tires passed him on the road. The studs sheared off. They do change the forces on everything.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

They do really change the load on the studs. As do aftermarket rims. With the weight of the plow I would not. I only use rims that mount in the hub centers like OEM with the correct offset so you do not need spacers. Or just use OEM rims.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, That's not what I wanted to hear. At least it's good to know I have made a good choice for an on site repair guy.
I guess we'll put this truck into back up status until January when I can put 4 new skins in the budget for the factory wheels.

Thanks for responding!


----------

